# Let me introduce myself.



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi guys:

Let me introduce my self, My Name is Marco and I want to keep in touch with you.

I use to ride in SNT every sarturday. Last Saturday I rode with Vizcaino, Alan (I don´t know his nick) and Wrap. The riding was really good and I wat to thanks you guys.

I hope next Saturday ride again with you and do the same route.

What do you think?

regards
MarkBlast


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

MarkBlast said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Let me introduce my self, My Name is Marco and I want to keep in touch with you.
> 
> ...


Hi Mr. Blast....

Welcome to the forum, you're more than welcome here 

I'm not sure about next saturday, but I hope to join you soon!

have fun here


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mark!!

Welcome here... as rzozaya said, that saturday was an exception in my case, as I usually take care of my kid on saturdays, but I hope to see you soon on the trails!

I had a blast riding with you guys!
Warp


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Hi Marco,

Welcome to the mexican forum !!!!. It was a very nice ride last saturday. I enjoyed it very much. Probably, I won´t be able to ride in the following three weeks. However, I will be more than happy to ride the same trail again. Keep in touch and hope to see you soon !.

Cheers,

Fidel.



MarkBlast said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Let me introduce my self, My Name is Marco and I want to keep in touch with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Bienvenido Marcos!!!

I ride with my pals in the Ajusco area most of the time, you are more than wellcome to join us anytime you want to. We usually ride either Saturdays or Sundays. 
If you are interested in coming along someday, just send me a PM.

Cheers, and good to have you here


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Marco wellcome to the forums!

545cu4tch (Alan) ,mtbgiovanny (Nathan) and myself (Rodrigo) go every weekend to SNT, sometimes Sundays but most of the time Saturdays. Right now I'm off the bike for a couple of weekends but from the last weekend of June onwards i'll be going, you can join us whenever you like!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Marco wellcome to the forums!
> 
> 545cu4tch (Alan) ,mtbgiovanny (Nathan) and myself (Rodrigo) go every weekend to SNT, sometimes Sundays but most of the time Saturdays. Right now I'm off the bike for a couple of weekends but from the last weekend of June onwards i'll be going, you can join us whenever you like!


Tacu, are u getting a new ride?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Right now I'm off the bike for a couple of weekends but from the last weekend of June onwards i'll be going, you can join us whenever you like!


I only have a road bike as a spare... that would not help you much, Tacu. Sorry.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hahaha thanks warp but i'm off due to other reasons, Santiago is kind enough to lend me his Schwinn. On the second week of july (aprox) I'll be here with a new bike, probably a Ironhorse Yakuza Chimpira 2006 o maybe a Norco Tactik 2005. 

The Chimpira is really cheap but I care about the frame because I want to toss a Pike on november and make it a sweet ride. 

I dont like the Tactik because it has a Manipoo Stance Flow which, by reading the reviews, seems like crap...

I will need to change the brakes and bashguard on the Chimpira cuz it has some crappy Tektro IOs...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hahaha thanks warp but i'm off due to other reasons, Santiago is kind enough to lend me his Schwinn. On the second week of july (aprox) I'll be here with a new bike, probably a Ironhorse Yakuza Chimpira 2006 o maybe a Norco Tactik 2005.
> 
> The Chimpira is really cheap but I care about the frame because I want to toss a Pike on november and make it a sweet ride.
> 
> ...


If the Norco has better brakes, has a decent bashguard and you're tossing in a Pike anyway, maybe the Tactik is your ticket.

Either upgrade (brakes or fork) will set you back approx. 3000 pesos or more.

So, add those 3000 to the price of the IH for making a real evalutaion of which is your better option.

OTOH... you can live with a crappy fork... but crappy brakes can make you visit the ER. Safety first. Just steer clear off the Stance Kingpin.... that's the biggest piece of crap ever created by a fork company (only followed close by RS's Duke)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well if I buy any of the two I'll upgrade to Pike, that's for sure. The difference is that the Tactik is around 850 bucks while the Chimpira is 600 or so. The Chimpira has crappy components but I want this bike so I can upgrade it little by little, so the Chimpira seems a good deal (considering my actual economic situation). The bad thing on the Tactik as I said was the Flow (which I have to use just 4 or 5 months) and the rear wheel (24") which isn't so good for climbing.

Here are the websites, check them out and tell me what you thing prophet!

http://ironhorsebikes.com/bikes/index.asp?ID=19

http://www.norco.com/05/2005bikes/bikes/det_tactik.htm


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Well if I buy any of the two I'll upgrade to Pike, that's for sure. The difference is that the Tactik is around 850 bucks while the Chimpira is 600 or so. The Chimpira has crappy components but I want this bike so I can upgrade it little by little, so the Chimpira seems a good deal (considering my actual economic situation). The bad thing on the Tactik as I said was the Flow (which I have to use just 4 or 5 months) and the rear wheel (24") which isn't so good for climbing.
> 
> Here are the websites, check them out and tell me what you thing prophet!
> 
> ...


I'd go with a Bigfoot instead... much better bike all around. Actually cheaper.
That or a Yakuza Bakuto... more less the same price as the Bigfoot, but better brakes (more resale value) and a real fork. You would not need to go for the Pike.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp said:


> that's the biggest piece of crap ever created by a fork company (only followed close by RS's Duke)


What?!? The Duke was great. Mine lasted almost 6 months.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ironhorse Bakuto is between 1000 and 1200 bucks, the Bigfoot is around 830. Maybe you saw the 2005 Bigfoot, but the prices and specs are different.

Oh I wish I had enough money for the Bakuto, the BB5, Drop Off Deore blablabla combo is so nice....

So the prices are

Chimpira 600
Bigfoot 830
Tactik 850
Bakuto 1000


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> What?!? The Duke was great. Mine lasted almost 6 months.


You see how you had always been lucky with bike gear?
Six months off a Duke is like 300 years out of a pair of Levi's.

Oh... also in the "Turtle-Lifetime Award" list is the Progressive 5th Element Air... mine broke a record of 3 months without failure! (That's like three generations of turtles for the 5th)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ironhorse Bakuto is between 1000 and 1200 bucks, the Bigfoot is around 830. Maybe you saw the 2005 Bigfoot, but the prices and specs are different.
> 
> Oh I wish I had enough money for the Bakuto, the BB5, Drop Off Deore blablabla combo is so nice....
> 
> ...


the links you posted were to the Tactik 2005... the Bigfoot 2005 is much, much nicer that I wonder how did you not consider it.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I cant get hold of a 2005 Bigfoot, only those options in the same store (I have to ask the store owner to order the Bigfoot 06 in my size on time) but I think the Chimpira is a good option for future upgrading. I saw on these forums a 05 or 06 chimpira with a pair of deemax!! God the wheelset is more expensive than the whole bike lol

Any more suggesions? (sorry for the thread hijack)


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> If the Norco has better brakes, has a decent bashguard and you're tossing in a Pike anyway, maybe the Tactik is your ticket.
> 
> Either upgrade (brakes or fork) will set you back approx. 3000 pesos or more.
> 
> ...


  :skep: :eekster: .... I have an RS duke mounted on my C´dale!!!!!

..... well.. it does is a piece of crap; I had to rebuild it to correct the design errors of the internals. It works better, but still kinda crapy


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> :skep: :eekster: .... I have an RS duke mounted on my C´dale!!!!!
> 
> ..... well.. it does is a piece of crap; I had to rebuild it to correct the design errors of the internals. It works better, but still kinda crapy


Putting together your Duke and my 5th, we couldn't pay for one keka....


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

WOW! Welcome!!! I wish I got the same reception when I joined!!! You guys have me wanting to move to Mex! Tate


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

thebigred67 said:


> WOW! Welcome!!! I wish I got the same reception when I joined!!! You guys have me wanting to move to Mex! Tate


Well.... welcome!!!!

Anybody wanting to hang around here is welcome. If you take a quick look, you'll see we're kind of very relaxed and we're always joking, bashing on each other (joking too) and with bike brand wars (joking too).... we all love to ride no matter the bike you're on or how fast you are (or not - )

Hope to see you more often 'round here and if you even come down to Mexico, we can show you some trails... elevation is just like Colorado here in Mexico City, though.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Wish I could have got out to ride with you guys on Saturday. Welcome Marco, and don't forget to post your details in the introduction thread.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Resident Alien kills me man! You guys rock!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ok, im kinda late for the welcome party but I couldnt check the boards until now. 
well mark, hope to see u often on the forum, I ride in puebla so its less likely that ill see u on SNT (btw does that stand for something?) 
a diferent point of view on the sport in mexico is always something good around here.
cheers pal


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

SNT is San Nicolas Totolapan aka Las Llantas


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

thebigred67 said:


> Resident Alien kills me man! You guys rock!


Yeah, it kills me too.

I pay taxes in both the US and Mexico, but can't vote in either.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah, gotta pay for the mess and can't do anything about it. Feels about the same for me and I can vote.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Yeah, it kills me too.
> 
> I pay taxes in both the US and Mexico, but can't vote in either.


I'm positive you can't vote for deciding who's the queen/king of england, but can you vote for the parliament and prime minister?

Anyway... living in the US, it makes little to no difference to you.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> I cant get hold of a 2005 Bigfoot, only those options in the same store (I have to ask the store owner to order the Bigfoot 06 in my size on time) but I think the Chimpira is a good option for future upgrading. I saw on these forums a 05 or 06 chimpira with a pair of deemax!! God the wheelset is more expensive than the whole bike lol
> 
> Any more suggesions? (sorry for the thread hijack)


Heh, I told him to go to for the bigfootm but apparently he had to hear it from the prophet warp himself 

Hmmm, maybe by that time I will also have a new bike  (tacubaya is kindly offering to smuggle one for me!)
As for myself, I have less money than Tacubaya, so I'm looking for a used one or a cheap new one. Tacubaya showed me a store with a P1 for 500 bucks, and I have heard about P2's from 2005 at 600 bucks.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Any more suggesions? (sorry for the thread hijack)


Maybe the Giant STP?

Giants are sold even at Walmart at the US, if you're buying it there. MSRP is 1000, but Giants are always sold for less than MSRP.

Recently (I guess at Transvision and at another store in San Pablo) I saw a sweet GT Ruckus for like 6500... it's a no-brainer, bro. Seriously, check them out. It had not the best parts selection, but you want the frame alone, so to speak.

Also, Transvision is carrying now Specialized... so a P series could be just around the corner for a nice price.

For bikes on that price range, the airplane fee can hurt a lot... so you maybe would like to check first around here.

Also, at your weight (Tacu's and 545's) and skills, you don't need an overbuilt heavy bike. So don't worry much for cheap componentry as it may last long on you both.

545... you can finance a better bike selling your current one (after you get the new one, if possible). You may still get like 3000 or 3500 pesos. Just don't mention how you ride it!!!  I promess to keep silent for a low fee.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Maybe the Giant STP?
> 
> Giants are sold even at Walmart at the US, if you're buying it there. MSRP is 1000, but Giants are always sold for less than MSRP.
> 
> ...


Ive seen the STP, but I dont know if it will be good for dh and fr. Ive heard its great for urban and dj.
Yeah, Ive thought about selling it, but im not sure. I would like to keep it, since climbing with a P or something would not be very nice..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Ive seen the STP, but I dont know if it will be good for dh and fr. Ive heard its great for urban and dj.
> Yeah, Ive thought about selling it, but im not sure. I would like to keep it, since climbing with a P or something would not be very nice..


Well... a Hardtail for FR and DH and less than 7" of travel are already strong compromises.

In the case of Tacu... the Pike would not hold up for very long. Maybe you guys want something more like a 66VF.

With the low budgets we handle, we have to make compromises somewhere.

Maybe our DH/FR guru, Rito; would have a better suggestion.

I'm positive that the geometry of a jump bike, could be good for FR/DH if you put a long travel fork... this will slacken the angles, give you a longer wheelbase, and send your weight to the rear, making the bike easy to manual.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Well... a Hardtail for FR and DH and less than 7" of travel are already strong compromises.
> 
> In the case of Tacu... the Pike would not hold up for very long. Maybe you guys want something more like a 66VF.
> 
> ...


I think that the Pike could hold for Tacubaya. He might use it hard, but he's not heavy and a good rider. Well, the 66 would probably be a better fork, I just don't know about prizes on the 66...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think that the Pike could hold for Tacubaya. He might use it hard, but he's not heavy and a good rider. Well, the 66 would probably be a better fork, I just don't know about prizes on the 66...


Well... it's not a matter of "how much" but "how long".... they're growing and may get heavier. They want to do DH/FR... and that's no easy on gear. They have lots of skills, though and things may hold up long.

The 66VF is rather cheap... but it doesn't have stellar damping. Not that you need it for going big anyway. It will hold up much better to abuse and will give them better geometry for the intended use.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Well... it's not a matter of "how much" but "how long".... they're growing and may get heavier. They want to do DH/FR... and that's no easy on gear. They have lots of skills, though and things may hold up long.
> 
> The 66VF is rather cheap... but it doesn't have stellar damping. Not that you need it for going big anyway. It will hold up much better to abuse and will give them better geometry for the intended use.


I didn't know about prices. Probably for going big and if the forks are similarily prized, I would go to the 66. But if not, the Pike is a great alternative.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I didn't know about prices. Probably for going big and if the forks are similarily prized, I would go to the 66. But if not, the Pike is a great alternative.


Use froogle...

66VF 170mm

Best bang for the buck.... Manitou Travis, much better for nasty stuff than the Pike and with an stellar damping like TPC.

One more option, burlier than the Pike... Manitou Sherman


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

One more... the legend... Zoke Z1


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I'm going to US in car so I dont have to worry about fees and such. I believe the Pike will hold me as I am 51kg and because of genetics, I am doomed to be "chaparro" so I top it at 70 or so...

I think the components will last enough except the brakes, and getting a Pike in november shouldn't be a problem.

I'll consider the Z1 as well.... thanks warp.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Well... a Hardtail for FR and DH and less than 7" of travel are already strong compromises.
> 
> In the case of Tacu... the Pike would not hold up for very long. Maybe you guys want something more like a 66VF.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I am far from being a guru, but I'll try to give advice.

Dirtjump bikes use for FR and DH? Hell yeah, not the perfect choice but way better than a XC bike. It won't be a good climber though, but no FR bike is it anyway. As for strength&#8230;as a rule of tumb, if it can handle urban, it can handle pretty much everything. Just take a look at the guys at Crankworks using STP´s, Chase´s, and P´s with no problem. They might be pros and change bikes a couple of times in a season, but&#8230; they are Pros AND weight more than 180 pounds. I am sure those frames/bikes will last forever on you.

As fair as I know, FR HT bikes are a lil´bit longer than DJ bikes and have slacker head angles. Other than that, they are quite similar.

As for the fork, on your current weight you could use any of the suggested. But as Warp said, as you grow you´ll get heavier, and if you intend to do 3+ footers to flat (Ajusco has plenty of them) too often a Pike will easily become a compromise. Better choices for the job are the 66s and the Shermans.

On the Z1, I am pretty happy with mine now that I am running no air in it (still need to do the oil change&#8230; soon warp.. soon); constantly using 120-130mm with a very progressive feeling. For your weight it would be a matter of removing a coil spring and you´ll be ready to go. The only thing with the Z1 is that I couldn't find any 2005 model except from the Z1 1 and it wasn´t cheap.

My suggestion is, if you are planning on going big, get a stiffer fork. If not, you´ll be ok with everything else. Something tells me you want to go big, though; invest in your safety.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm too lazy to read this whole thread but I have two things to add:


Welcome
Is someone selling a Pike???


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Z 1 !*



ritopc said:


> Hahaha, I am far from being a guru, but I'll try to give advice.
> 
> Dirtjump bikes use for FR and DH? Hell yeah, not the perfect choice but way better than a XC bike. It won't be a good climber though, but no FR bike is it anyway. As for strength&#8230;as a rule of tumb, if it can handle urban, it can handle pretty much everything. Just take a look at the guys at Crankworks using STP´s, Chase´s, and P´s with no problem. They might be pros and change bikes a couple of times in a season, but&#8230; they are Pros AND weight more than 180 pounds. I am sure those frames/bikes will last forever on you.
> 
> ...


I am still useing one on my XC bike (Z1). It works really well with the Soma Groove. If you want to do heavy stuff get a different fork. The DJs work really well too.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I inted some agressive all mountain, some 5 or 6 footers when I'm more experienced and such. As I said because of my metabolism and genes, I wont get higher than my actual weight for a while...

I think its now a thing of Z1 Vs. Pike, which I lean torwards the Pike because of the Extreme All Mountain/Light Freeride tag


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I'm too lazy to read this whole thread but I have two things to add:
> 
> 
> Is someone selling a Pike???


No. You gear whore... what's wrong with the Revelation?:skep:


----------

